# Where to buy leg bands?



## Thelion151589 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi everyone, i was wondering where id be able to purchase some leg bands for my tiels, i want to begin banding all my babies that's why, i was wondering if anyone had a link to a website, thanks
( sorry if i posted on the wrong section)


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I think you can get them from the NCS website.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

There are several cockatiel societies that sell legbands. You have to be a member to buy bands. 

The newest one is Susanne's (srtiels) International Cockatiel Resource: http://www.internationalcockatielresource.com/

There's also NCS:
http://www.cockatiels.org/main/

and ACS:
http://www.acstiels.com/


----------



## Erinsmom (Sep 7, 2012)

Depends on your state regulations. In my state Colorado you can not buy bands until your licensed with the state. I buy my band from L & M they have awesome customer service

http://www.lmbirdlegbands.com/


----------

